# Free commercial PDF creator/editor



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

This is version eXPert PDF 4 Pro........ a full install that can be used to read, create and edit PDFs.
It's version 4. The latest version is 6.
Version 4 appears to have once sold in the $50 price range.
Key is included at the download link

The software is in French, but the instructions are simple to convert to English. Just delete one folder.

Info and instructions on how to download, install and convert to English here:
LINK


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up - Much appreciated. Jazz


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

May be getting on a spam email list you wish not top be on.
They want you to sign up at the AvanQuest Promotion page you can not read.
Here is the Frence page.
http://www.avanquest.com/France/
Here is the USA page.
http://www.avanquest.com/USA/

Looks to me they just sell software and your getting on there email list so you better think about it.
Do a search for "eXPert PDF 4 Pro"
and your get this.
Sorry, no results were found for 'eXPert PDF 4 Pro'

Also version 4 seem to be a lot of other places for FREE.
eXPert PDF Standard Edition 4.0
http://www.soft32.com/download_170299.html

eXPert PDF Pro v4.1.680
http://www.finalsense.com/software/utility/pdf_tools/expert_pdf_pro.htm

Feature availability between editor editions and the freeware reader 
http://www.visagesoft.com/products/pdfeditor/features.php

Review: Expert PDF Pro 4 utility software
http://www.whatpc.co.uk/computeractive/software/2160847/review-expert-pdf-pro-utility
Verdict

Good points
• Powerful PDF editor
• Easy to use

Bad points
• Annoying registration process
• Doesn't offer many features above free alternatives

Verdict
Does the job well, but there are cheaper alternatives available


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> May be getting on a spam email list you wish not top be on.
> They want you to sign up at the AvanQuest Promotion page you can not read.
> Here is the Frence page.
> http://www.avanquest.com/France/
> ...





> Looks to me they just sell software and your getting on there email list so you better think about it.
> Do a search for "eXPert PDF 4 Pro"
> and your get this.
> Sorry, no results were found for 'eXPert PDF 4 Pro'


Your google mojo must be broken .
LINK
LINK



> Looks to me they just sell software and your getting on there email list so you better think about it.


That applies to any free offer that asks for an email address from a software maker, hewee.
I usually input a a false or throw away address if I think I can get away with it.
A correct email address was not necessary in this case.



> Also version 4 seem to be a lot of other places for FREE.


That is not this version, hewee.
This is the full featured version Pro 4.



> Verdict
> Does the job well, but there are cheaper alternatives available


Hard to be any cheaper than Free  unless I'm paid to take it 

I haven't seen any complaints about this software being unstable or infested with malware.

It looks like a freebie to promote their newer version, much like Acronis offered recently, only it's not limited like Acronis was.

If I see any issues that make this unsuitable to install, I'll post them


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

First big flaw......the help files remained in French.


yuck!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Word loads a lot slower after installing eXpert PDF as they're now linked.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I can see now it is not as good as you was thinking it would be.

Hey I have done the same type of thing on software in the pass and will do it again some day. 
We all like things for free but some things free are not what you think.

If you only need to read .pdf there is PDF-XCHANGE VIEWER I like and it is Free and there is the download the Portable version too.
You can go into the setting and click to register it and uncheck a box so all the "Pro" things the paid version has does not show up to bug you.

Also another cool program that is somewhat a pain to use but also not that bad is doPDF6.2 free PDF converter 
You print anything to the printer but then check the print to file and it saves the page as a .pdf file.
You can not edit out parts like you may like to like I was wanting to save and print out some info from a web email and darn I had the ad the email server added still show up. Some I get around by saving it to wordpad or something first I can edit and then print to .pdf from there. It is cool because almost everything has the print on it so this can be used.

It is from the same people who has novaPDF

How to create PDF files with doPDF 

So you can do this even if you don't have a printer because your printing to a file.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Well I can see now it is not as good as you was thinking it would be.
> 
> Hey I have done the same type of thing on software in the pass and will do it again some day.
> We all like things for free but some things free are not what you think.
> ...


Not having a help file in English is a big detraction.
The issue with Word is having a built in association into Word that allows exPert PDF to run from a Word document.
That can be a plus if you convert a lot of documents into PDFs, but most people don't and I don't either.

I've been playing with the software and after understanding some of the way it works, I find it acceptable. 
If I can unassociate it with Word, it would be better, imo.



> If you only need to read .pdf there is PDF-XCHANGE VIEWER I like and it is Free and there is the download the Portable version too.


I normally use the Adobe Reader.
I unchecked eXpert as my default reader as Adobe keeps up on updating for security reasons and eXpert reader doesn't.



> Also another cool program that is somewhat a pain to use but also not that bad is doPDF6.2 free PDF converter
> You print anything to the printer but then check the print to file and it saves the page as a .pdf file.


Most PDF apps seem to handle it that way, so does eXpert. It has it's own printer, too. But it does it automatically with out any operator input.
The advantage eXpert has over the common PDF printer is that it can edit an existing PDF and save it. That was my interest in eXpert to begin with.

I have noticed that Program Guard of my Online Armor firewall is limiting several functions, even though there is no network activity going on.
I need to go into Program Guard and find out what's being restricted.
I've had this issue with several other apps that are both commercial and free.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have not had Adobe Reader install on a computer in years. When Foxit came out I said good bye to Adobe Reader. I think Adobe Reader 5.x was the last version I used. 
Foxit grew in size but it still open right away. Just they have like some many added the Foxit Toolbar or Ask Toolbar.

Now I should find a good .pdf editor so I can edit and make my own .pdf files and there are some that don't cost much either.

Seen this post on Adobe Reader 9.1 Lite

Good your getting use to using it and finding your way around when you got no help file you can read. 
Is there not a way to change it in the sitting or go to there site and download the English help.

Not sure just what trouble your have with Online Armor firewall. I have Online Armor Pro and like it but at times I have had to go delete the program I have trouble with from the program tab. Make sure the "Hide Trusted" box in lower left is not checked so your see all the programs. 
Then find the trouble program.
You may want to backup the Online Armor first if you can if your using the free version.
Anyhow I got WinPatrol and every time I upgrade it to the next version I give it the rights and check the box to remember so you don't get the popup alert anymore. But each time I update WinPatrol and give it rights I keep getting the pop up and I have to delete WinPatrol from the program list.
Now the odd part is it should ask me again because the program is not listed but it may open without asking me again like it should of done. So it gets stuck updating the rules or something to the newer version. 
Also look for the same program listed more then once.
Any program listed with the dark gray background can be delete because it is no longer on your computer. Note that on some with that dark gray background you can keep because it points to a temp file that is no longer there like "SSUPDATE.EXE" that points to a temp file that Spybot - Search & Destroy uses and it gets made each time you get a update so if you keep it you will not get ask what to do on each Spybot update.

I wish that the program tab only showed a program and not parts of a program or component like Zone Alarm did. Because you have lots of things listed in the program tab that are still there but will you ever get a alert on them again because you only got the alert when it was installed. 
Also I have only use Zone Alarm Pro on 98SE and only Online Armor Pro on XP Pro so have no way of knowing how each Firewall shows things for each OS.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I have found a source for the English help files.
Because they originate from an individual that I don't know nor how or where he got them, I'm not posting a link. But it's easy to google and pops up as a first hit.
I scanned the files with Avast, Spybot SD, and Superantispyware and they came up clean for me.
I followed the instructions that this individual posted on how to replace these files and all seems to be working well.
Word does seem to load faster now. 

This is a risk many might not like to take.
I suggest you don't take it if you aren't backed up with a drive image, if only for safety's sake.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear but no risk here because I am not going to try it so don't need to replace anything.
Don't you hate it with you do get a program and there help file are links and the links are no good because there are pointing to old dead address online.
First time was the CD burning program that came on the PC I had build in 2001. It was by NTI and they have great reviews, They say it is slower then other but easy and simple to use. I like there burning program. But back when I got mine the links were to hong kong and the help I could not read. Was after doing some searching get more in english. Later they because known. I just had the software before anyone knew anything about them so wonder what that guy put on my PC. http://www.ntius.com


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> .........................
> Don't you hate it with you do get a program and there help file are links and the links are no good because there are pointing to old dead address online............................


I've wondered about that in the past.
When an app links to a web page for help, I usually save that page.
Doesn't happen very often for me, though.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> I've wondered about that in the past.
> When an app links to a web page for help, I usually save that page.
> Doesn't happen very often for me, though.


Thing is if they do that the page should be there. Plus if it is a program you can use for years but they keep going out with newer version that does not mean yours does not work so don't do away with the help or have a link to the help or a way to download the whole help. Better yet don't have a help with things listed that are not there because your help file is only the newer version pr newer and paid version so you don't need help to know if you even got what they are talking about.

My Nikon Coolpix had the best Help. It was on the CD, one another CD that had it and the .pdf file of the same to print, and the booklet and they all only had my camera and it was only in English. You do not find that much at all now days. That booklet was about a 1/4 thick so you know how big it would of been if they added 2, 3, 4 or more times that to pick up the other races that should know English if they are in the USA where they buy something.


----------

